# Is it possible to do an apprenticeship " Part Time " ?



## sparky783 (Dec 9, 2016)

As in, doing day calls with IBEW? Does it work like that? 

Reason is I've been busy at my side business and it's more lucative than electrical apprentice at this given time. Now, if the Canadian Dollar decides to sky rocket, then I'll go back to being an apprentice.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Think longterm. Is the side gig going to pay off and give you an ever lasting career?


----------



## sparky783 (Dec 9, 2016)

It very well could, but it needs the attention. It's viable until the CDN dollars raises against the US and then it's no work at all.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Smuggling Liberals across the border _could_ actually prove to be a life-time career.

HOWEVER.

Trump is going to put the kibosh on Saudi Arabia's 'John D. Rockefeller' price war on American and Canadian frackers.

This will lift the international price of crude oil back up to $100/ bbl, the minimum amount required for KSA to cover its 'nut.'

Since the Loonie is a petro-currency, as defined, it will _sky rocket_ right along with the price of Canadian crude oil exports, much to the consternation of the experts.

This swing is only months away.

The Canadian export surge won't get under way until the Great White North defrosts in 2017.

Lumber exports also figure to ramp way up, too.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Are you asking if there's a maximum number of years it can take to get 
your 9000 hours? If so, I don't know the answer, but would suggest the 
following:
~look back through the package you should have received when you 
were signed up to see if this info is in there
~the package should have contact info and perhaps the business card 
of the guy who signed you up- call him/her
~don't have the package? Call the ministry of trades, or whatever body
is responsible for apprenticeships in BC. 

My only personal experience is that I've seen some guys take decades to 
write, mostly because they were guys who didn't want to do the schooling.
These guys had plenty of hours. 
P&L


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky783 said:


> It very well could, but it needs the attention. It's viable until the CDN dollars raises against the US and then it's no work at all.


I bought a CB750 Honda in '72. No GST. 










In '73 I took it for a ride to Los Angeles. No passport required.

Canadian dollar was $1.06 against the US Dollar in 1973 (or maybe '74, - I went both years). Those were the days. I suspect it will not happen again.

I signed in 1968 for a $1.10 an hour. Labor guy was at $3.00 or maybe less. As others say look long term.


----------



## sparky783 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!



telsa said:


> Smuggling Liberals across the border _could_ actually prove to be a life-time career.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> ...


That's a good piece of information, and I have until March to see that play through as I'll be getting out of school then.



> My only personal experience is that I've seen some guys take decades to
> write, mostly because they were guys who didn't want to do the schooling.
> These guys had plenty of hours.
> P&L


I am keeping up with the schooling, it's just the time on the tools that is lacking. Now if I can find an employer who will let me out to go do my thing, that's very welcome. I do intend on getting my TQ/Red Seal.



> Canadian dollar was $1.06 against the US Dollar in 1973 (or maybe '74, - I went both years). Those were the days. I suspect it will not happen again.
> 
> I signed in 1968 for a $1.10 an hour. Labor guy was at $3.00 or maybe less. As others say look long term.


So the Canadian dollar will always be under the US? I think that's what you're saying. I understand long term, but when I can make more than a Hydro Jman makes in a year in 8 months, you have to wonder.


Thanks for all the input fellas!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

daveEM said:


> I bought a CB750 Honda in '72. No GST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the thread, but the bike reminded me of this. They've
gotten a little faster since the 70's. 400 anyone? 
P&L


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Nothing to do with the thread, but the bike reminded me of this. They've
> gotten a little faster since the 70's. 400 anyone?
> P&L


You aren't kidding. But... In 1970 the cb750 was the fastest...
http://www.daytona70.com/English/history.htm

Oh well back on track. We are talking about the Canadian dollar going back up on par with the US Dollar so the OP can do his apprenticeship.

Off again: I think my 750 weighs 550 pounds loaded with fuel and has 55 HP. That 400 probably weighs less than 300 pounds and has a zillion HP. Scary.


----------

